# Berufsvorteil Ingi?



## Saamael (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab ich das übersehen oder hat der Ingi keinen Berufsvorteil? Wenn doch, welchen?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (18. Oktober 2008)

in welchem sinne muss man das denn verstehen?
also ich find den beruf in vielen sachen vorteilhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Brillen
Granaten und Bomben
Munition & Gewehre
Flugmount bauen
...


----------



## Treefolk (19. Oktober 2008)

Er meint die Fähigkeiten wie +300Hp durch 375 Bergbau. Oder das Heilen als Kräuter Sammeln.

Nur die Sammelberufe, haben meines Wissens nach, so eine Fähigkeit.


----------



## Mr_Richfield (19. Oktober 2008)

ach so, sorry falsch verstanden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (21. Oktober 2008)

Das geht nur bei Sammelberufen wie Bergbau, Kürschner und Kräuterkunde.

Die verarbeitenden Berufe bekommen kein +x auf irgendwas


----------



## jerubbaal (23. Dezember 2008)

MoneyGhost schrieb:


> Das geht nur bei Sammelberufen wie Bergbau, Kürschner und Kräuterkunde.
> 
> Die verarbeitenden Berufe bekommen kein +x auf irgendwas



entschuldige,mr. president, aber das ist so nicht ganz korrekt!

alchi hat mixology (klingt schseisse, heisst aber so), wodurch tränke und elexire, die er selber herstellen kann (müssen aber nicht von ihm hergestellt sein) eine erhöhte wirkung haben!


----------



## Maternus (26. Dezember 2008)

Lederer, Kürschner, Bergbau, Onschriften und Juwi haben auch Berufsbezogene Vorteile.

Schau mal aufs Datum von MoneyGhost's Beitrag, da gabs die meissten hiervon noch gar nicht.


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

Ingi hat in dem Sinne den Vorteil, sich die Brillen zu bauen und mehr nicht...


----------



## BalianTorres (17. Januar 2009)

Treefolk schrieb:


> Nur die Sammelberufe, haben meines Wissens nach, so eine Fähigkeit.



So schaut's aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KimOhNo (20. Januar 2009)

stimmt doch gar nicht oO Indirekt vielleicht. jeder zeit vorteile aus seinem beruf 

zb Alchemie - doppelte flaskdauer und 50 % mehr wirkung
Schmied - extra sockel für armschienen
verzauberer - ringverzauberungen 

etc ....

Ingi hat aber in der tat nicht wirklich viel ausser Verzauberungen für Gürtel, handschuhe etc die aber meist am ende durch die anderen ersetzt werden. Dazu brille und Mount 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MIr wars des wert.


----------



## Ushapti (21. Januar 2009)

Stimmt schon, in relation zu den anderen Berufen ist Ingi doch schon mehr Fun als nurtzen aber alleine wegen Wolken, Brillen und diversem Plunder würde ich nie darauf verzichten wollen.
Wenigstens war Blizz mittlerweile so gütig und hat uns Ingis mehr ins Weltgeschehen miteinbezogen... alleine Schusswaffen, munitonen oder eben der Chopper sorgen doch für mögleichkleiten auch Dinge herzustallen mit denen man Gold machen kann (und nicht imemr nur unnütz raushaun).

Die Bastelein sind sehr hilfreich, Fallschirm, Pyrorakete usw sind klasse sachen, wenn man dann aber Raidet, kann man die dinger wieder knicken weil man die anderen verzauberungen brauch...:\


----------



## ciaz (3. Februar 2009)

Welches Gimmik wuenscht ihr euch eigentlich für den Ingi, der konstant Werte pushed? Beim Schmied sind es ja z.B. weitere Sockel in Armschienen und Handschuhe, beim Lederer ein besseres Enchant als das der Verzauberer, beim Juwelier bessere Gems usw usw.

Also ich finde da Ingi ein filigraner Beruf ist und geschickte Hände erfordert, muesste man auf jeden Fall dem Handschuhslot ein Upgrade goennen. Es gibt zwar schon so was hier, aber wie schon erwaehnt ist dies nur ein Funitem und hat keine grosse Bedeutung, wie z.B. ein "konstantes" 20 Agi Enchant. Ich waer dafuer hier aehnlich wie beim Lederer die Armschienen dem Ingineur ein Upgrade für Handschuhe zu goennen! Es koennte z.B. Irgend ein Innenfutter sein oder ein Drahtnetz was um die Handschuhe angebracht wird, und z.B. die Werte um 15 erhöht etc etc.


----------



## Fr35hC0k3 (4. Februar 2009)

Ich will dass meine Verzauberungen mit den Verzauberungen der Verzauberer stacken. das würde vollkommen reichen. 

Wenn ich sehe dass n Juwe 3 27 Stärke sockel irgendwo reinmachen kann, n schmied sich schön sockel auf armschienen macht, n leder nette beinverzauberungen für sich herstellen kann, oder der schriftgelehrte eigene schulterverzauberungen machen kann, komm ich ins grübeln ingi zu verlernen...

Ingi is n funberuf, aber was kann man mit skill 450 schon lustiges bauen was nicht boe ist, was nur der ingi selber hat? Wolkensaugen konnte man auch schon mit 70 und die brillen kann man knicken, den helm vom schmied find ich besser...


----------



## Panador (10. Februar 2009)

Bin grade bei ner ähnlichen Überlegung... Ingi isn Fun-Beruf und es macht auch Spaß, aber wenn ich soviel Zeit, Aufwand und Geld in den Beruf investiere, wie es bei Skill 450 nun mal der Fall is, möcht ich auch was handfestes dafür haben. Hab derzeit auf meinem Pala noch die Ingi-Verzauberungen wobei fraglich is wie lange noch. 

Derzeit rüst ich den mit Ruf und/oder Heros aus, aber spätestens wenns an Naxx geht is ne ordentliche Schuh-Verzauberung sinnvoller als die 2sec Nitro-Boost, zb. Hit auf den Händen wertvoller als die 1 Rakete/min, die ich als Heiler und Retri nich brauch, als Prot hab ich für sowas den Schild, also brauch ichs auch nicht..

Das Ingi-Prot-Kopfteil is auch nich unbedingt gleich gut wie der Titanstahl-Helm den der Schmied herstellen kann, oder T7 etc. 
Bleibt also.... Flugmount als Ingi-Exklusives, und die Gaswolken.... Motorrad kann jeder benutzen, Ingi-Pet steht nix dabei "Benötigt Ingeniuerskunst" nehme also an, das kann man, wenn mans mal gelernt hat, immer verwenden...

Als Jäger machts vermutlich noch Sinn weil man sich die Muni selbst herstellen kann, aber als Pala fällt mir derzeit kein echter Grund ein wieso ich Ingi nich verlernen sollte - beim jetzigen Zustand. Ich würd ja gern jetzt schon auf Juwe zb, die Prisma-Steine und die Statuetten sind ja nich schlecht, aber ich werd versuchen noch bis 3.1 durchzuhalten, mal abwarten ob/was da neues für die Berufe kommt. 

Derzeit mangelts ja überall. Waffen/Rüstungsschmiede haben afaik nix vergleichbares zu den epischen Waffen die sie in BC machen konnten, Alchies haben keinen epischen Alchie-Stein, keinen Nachfolger für die Urmacht etc.
Vielleicht kommen da ja Sachen für Ingi die's wert sind dabeizubleiben, sonst seh ich für den Beruf bei mir leider echt keine Zukunft.

Einer der größten Fehler meiner Meinung nach - Dass das Motorrad a) nicht Ingi-Exklusiv is wie der Hubschrauber b) so besch...eiden herzustellen is. Das Motorrad sollte zusammen mit dem Flugmount DER Höhepunkt der Ingeniuerskunst sein... ein Ausdruck der Fähigkeiten die man erlangt hat, nicht wieviel Kohle man hat.
 Das Flugmount war früher ziemlich aufwändig in der Herstellung, das Motorrad sollte auch sehr aufwändig sein, aber sämtliche Teile sollten selbst herzustellen sein. Und nich, wie's jetzt der Fall is, grade mal 50% der Teile, wenn überhaupt, selbst herzustellen, der Rest muss gekauft werden um ein Heidengeld nur damit der Preis der Gerätschaft künstlich ungefähr gleich mit dem der Mammuts etc. gehalten wird.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (19. Februar 2009)

also ich fidne dass es die Brillen alleine nicht bringen....da droppen in riads doch einige bessere und der beste Helm den schmied herstellen kann ist eh besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Vorschlag wäre: Die ingi-eigene-verzauberungen unter  "Basteln" eretzen die verzauberungen der eigentlichen Berufe nicht mehr...besipiel: auf einem Umhang die normale verzauberung mit +22beweglichkeit zB und die ingi-verzauberung : der fallschirm
So muss man nicht auf dmg verzichten wenn man die ingi-gimmicks nutzen will.


----------



## Seltsam (19. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Brillen bringen schon was. Oder wer hat sonst auf stufe 72 ein Kopfteil der Itemstufe 200? Ab 80 gibt es garantiert besseres, aber für den weg kenne ich nichts.


----------



## M.i.k.e.y. (22. Februar 2009)

Ingi ist halt der PVP Beruf schlechthin Rocketboots, Stungranaten, Brille, Raketen für Gloves usw....
ist halt sehr vorteilhaft im PVP ^^


----------



## neo1986 (22. Februar 2009)

Saamael schrieb:


> Hab ich das übersehen oder hat der Ingi keinen Berufsvorteil? Wenn doch, welchen?


Brauchen die das? Also ich net.


----------



## Yangsoon (23. Februar 2009)

also ich finde die haben n berufsvorteil z.B ich Ingi und Bergbau dann geh ich ins scholazarbecken farm erze und saug wolken ab und mach damit ca 1500-2000g pro tag wenn ich mich reinhänge also wenn das kein berufsvorteil ist weis ich nicht


----------



## nascalos (25. Februar 2009)

Derzeit bietet dir der Ingi keine Vorteile ausser von lvl 72 bis 79 mit der Brille...

Naxx 10 wieder ersetzt und wenn da ned naxx 25.

Sowas wie vom Juwe mit dem + an stats oder wie beim schmied also die extra sockel.... usw suchst du hier vergeblich...

Der heli ist auch nicht mehr der Burner mit Wotlk... 
wo es doch nun so eine breite auswahl an flugmounts gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und das Mopped kann mann auch als nicht Ingi zahlen...

Jedoch im Pvp hasst du durch deine Bomben,Netze usw schon gewisse vorteile 
Im Pve null da sie nur deine Zeit verplämpern in der du schon wieder ein cast machen hättest können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich persönlich hab den beruf aufgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn auch das mit den wolkensaugen naja ^^ Lieber stattdesen Blumenpflücken bring mehr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agrimor (26. Februar 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Derzeit bietet dir der Ingi keine Vorteile ausser von lvl 72 bis 79 mit der Brille...
> 
> Naxx 10 wieder ersetzt und wenn da ned naxx 25.




Da muss man wieder die Klassen unterscheiden. War schon bei BC so, dass die Brille für manche Klassen fast auf T6 Niveau war und bei anderen nur knapp über T4...


----------



## ciaz (3. März 2009)

nascalos schrieb:


> Derzeit bietet dir der Ingi keine Vorteile ausser von lvl 72 bis 79 mit der Brille...
> 
> Naxx 10 wieder ersetzt und wenn da ned naxx 25.
> 
> ...



Da hast du leider voellig recht.



nascalos schrieb:


> Ich persönlich hab den beruf aufgegeben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das verstehe ich nicht. Normalerweise hat man Ingi in Verbindung mit Bergbau, da man ja doch einiges an Mats zum Hochskillen braucht. Wenn dann haette ich doch Bergbau gekickt anstatt einen Craftberuf. Blumenpfluecken + Wolkensaugen ist doch super zum Kohle machen.


----------



## Ereko (8. März 2009)

Ich Bin Pala tank mit Ingi und hab mir den beruf extra hochgeskillt damals mit 70 ferade WEGEN der brille...aber die brille mit Stufe 80 hab ich nachm ersten Naxx besuch gleich wieder ausgetauscht........Ingi ist wircklich nur ein Fun beruf und für Raider nich zu gebrauchen...auser halt für reppbots oder Muni für unsere hutner freunde....die Chopper is schweine teuer undd ie Gewehre auch...bin gerade acuh schwer am überlegen ob ich nich auf Juwe umskillen soll....bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein Reicher Kerl allso müsste ich die MAts farmen....und das duaert mir zu lange^^


----------



## Rosa Gnom (8. März 2009)

Ereko schrieb:


> Ich Bin Pala tank mit Ingi und hab mir den beruf extra hochgeskillt damals mit 70 ferade WEGEN der brille...aber die brille mit Stufe 80 hab ich nachm ersten Naxx besuch gleich wieder ausgetauscht........Ingi ist wircklich nur ein Fun beruf und für Raider nich zu gebrauchen...auser halt für reppbots oder Muni für unsere hutner freunde....die Chopper is schweine teuer undd ie Gewehre auch...bin gerade acuh schwer am überlegen ob ich nich auf Juwe umskillen soll....bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein Reicher Kerl allso müsste ich die MAts farmen....und das duaert mir zu lange^^



Für mich als Schurke ist Ingi im PVE mit einer der stärksten Berufe. Ich schmeiße mit Bomben beim Raiden fast auf Cooldown um mich, was jeglich Berufsboni aka 64AP... in den Schatten stellt. Sicher kostet es ein wenig, aber bei 25+ Bomben pro Paket, die man mittler Weile hestellt, sind die Matz dafür nicht schwerer zu farmen wie Buffoot. Pro Raid können mal 60-100 Bomben drauf gehen, aber die machen auch 250k-400kSchaden über einen ganzen Raidabend verteilt.


----------



## Huntergottheit (9. März 2009)

beruf ist in ordnung..fischköder,munition,gewehre,hubschrauber (der 60% ist am geilsten),feuerstuhl,zielfernrohre,brillen,raid bzw gilde mit repbots und mobilem briefkasten versorgen,die möglichkeit rezzen zu können,schmiedhammer etc all in one,kleine pets bauen,und dann natürlich die enchants,im pvp hilfreich und manchmal im pve...etc.alles is supi
der beruf ist geil...hab lv 70 twink hochgeskillt ,versorgt mich mit angelköder,munition und zielfernrohre,genauso wie mein anderer lv 70 450 alchi twink.
also lohnt sich auch nicht level 80 charaktere hochzuskilln,aber naja ingi im pve wenns um schaden geht sicherlich nicht das optimalste?

mfg


----------



## Meisteringi (10. März 2009)

Natürlichgibt es im pve nicht das optimalste Ingi zu sein, aber ist immerhin der einzige Craftberuf mit dem man Farmen kann, ausserdem wie schon gesagt bietet er viele spaßige Goodies. 
Allerdings darf man den Ingenieursberuf auch nicht unterschätzen, gerade für mich als Mage ist der haste Handschuhenchant einfach top, funktioniert wie ein drittes Trinket. Eventuell kommt ja auch wieder eine Rezeptdrop Ingi Brille wie in Sunwell.


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (12. März 2009)

Endlich: Blizzard hat uns erhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt ab 3.1 unter "Basteln" verbesserungen auch im dps berreich:  Die nitrobooster zB erhöhen jetzt passiv den crit    
für den Falschrimumhang igbs ne version mit  beweglichkeit und eine mit zaubermacht    
und irgendwas mit 800rüstung auf schuhe glaub ich gibts jetzt auch neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danke Blizzard danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die alten aktiv-boni bleiben natürlich auch drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chalis (13. März 2009)

Hier ist ein list von Jeder Berufsvorteil:

http://elitistjerks.com/f15/t29288-wotlk_profession_thread/ 

Es ist naturlich in English  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (28. März 2009)

Also ich werd wahrscheinlich mit meinem Ingi noch 3-4 epic waffen für lvl 80 herrstellen die verticken ( mats für das zeug hab ich zu hauf in der ecke liegen ^^)

und dann werd ich juwe anfangen weil die 3    27 Stärke sockeln sind vorallem für einen melee ein heftiger vorteil und bei ingi seh ich bis jetzt keinen vorteil für mich selber hab auf meiner klamotte was besser drauf als das was jetzt mit 3.1 kommt

die mount hab ich mir hergestellt damit ich den albinodrachen bekommen hab 

das einzigste was von vorteil bis jetzt ist der WotlK Repbot aber das wars schon


----------



## Sir Wagi (31. März 2009)

Ich hab den Berufsvorteil gefunden !

Schier unendlicher Reichtum !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steipilz (31. März 2009)

also für mich hatt der ingi nur den vorteil dass ich mir n hübsches mount basteln kann und ganz wichtig: der schrottbott (reppbott) wie viel laufweg der uns in raids schon gespart hatt... aber ansonsten hatt der beruf ingenier wirklich wenig zu bieten. brillen werden schenell ausgetauscht und der schmuck sowieso, granaten und ähnliches haben im pve 0 sinn. somit ist ingenieur für mich eher ein pvp beruf.

ah ja, munition kann mann noch basteln, das auch immer wieder schön das herzustellen (auch wenn ich als dk das nicht benötige^^).

schlussendlich bin ich aber dennoch mit meiner berufswahl vollkommen zu freiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

